# WYE switch electronics ok for outdoors?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello
I bought an Aristocraft #6 WYE switch and I got looking at it today and noticed that it has a metal frog and on the underside a resistor and a switch that activates wehn the turnout is operated. 
It is a manual switch. The directions say that if it is to be used outside, it will be, the electronics should be coated with a conductive grease. They say that the switch is used ot power the metal frog which is great for short wheelbase locos but my concern is with someting going wrong and shorting out the transformer. I run track power and plan on isolating 2 tracks of the WYE which I think I can do. My idea sounds good in my head..... But this switch in the switch bothers me especially after it is out in the elements for a few years.
Any one else have experience with these on their track powered layout?
Thanks
Todd


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, for some people, they get no corrosion. 

For me, the wires corrode, the switch jams, and then makes a short, burns up the wires, or the polyswitch fails.










6 points of failure on this switch only a few years old. 











Notice the microswitch is jammed in the "operated" position... once this happens, the short caused by it being "wrong" will normally melt something.

Coat everything in silicon sealer, but the microswitch cannot be helped.

Regards, Greg


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg you have confirmed my fears. Why would Aristo produce such a potential mess especially in a switch this size where 95% of them would end up outdoors in the elements? I usually set my switches on patio blocks to help keep them level and to help keep dirt and water away from them so that might prolong the electrics life. 
It is a long switch so something would need to be done to keep short wheelbase locos from stalling out on the long frog but in this case it seems overly complicated. 
I will still put the switch in and cross my fingers. 
Thanks for the offer on the SS 8' curve track in another link but I have brass so it might look a little weird mixed in. 
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I would (did) change the Aristo motors out for LGB motors. Then you can use thd LGB EPL DPDT add-on to control the frog polarity. Mine have been out there for 14 years.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well mine have been in place out doors since new almost 5 years with out any problems. I have sealed the underside of the various electronic components with silicone including covering all bear wires. So a little PM goes a long way to how ones components last in the out doors. Be lieve me I have plenty of rain and even snow once in awhile. I have also gotten Train-Li switch motors to work with out problems in all the moisture I have here including the Humidity. Later RJD


----------

